# headers



## TG1 04 GTO (Dec 25, 2010)

Just want to know what r the best headers for my o4


----------



## oneslowGTO (Jul 26, 2009)

Long Tubes.....as for brand, all depends how much you are looking to spend.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Kooks are the best put pricey. Depending on your use Pacesetters are a better value. It does kinda depend on the tube size you need for your application. 1-7/8 tube (Cooks) 1-5/8 (Pacesetters). Just remember you need balance. Make the exhaust to big and mileage and low end performance suffers.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Kooks Signature Series coated stainless steel headers. They're about $1500.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone..............:seeya:


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i have kooks on my 05, and everyone I asked told me kooks when I was looking


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

American Racing Headers


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

kooks


----------

